# Spindle Oil Cup, Oil Flow?



## Ed of all trades (Jun 29, 2015)

I put oil in the oil cups on my 618  with spindle bushings and the next day one was empty an the other had a little in the bottom.  Is this ok? How is it supposed to be? Don't want problems when I finely get this little lathe going.  Thanks Ed


----------



## cathead (Jun 29, 2015)

Logically gravity will move the oil if it has a place to go.  If the bearing is tight enough, it will slow the movement down.  So if the oil is going away, the bearings are getting oil.  
I don't know how big your oiler cups are but I have at times added a small piece of felt to slow up the process a little.  You might consider adjusting the bearing tensions
if that is possible although if the chuck turns freely, leaving well enough alone may be best.  I use drip oilers on an old lathe and they work well and are pleasing to look at.  
After an hour or so of running the lathe, check the bearing block temperatures with your hand.  If they are just a little warm, you know all is well.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Cathead
I will do that. I am just trying to cover my bases and not mess anything up. Just checked on drip oilers and they will be on my list of things to get for the lathe. Thanks  Ed


----------



## Kernbigo (Jun 29, 2015)

don't buy Chinese i did  and they are junk


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 29, 2015)

Kernbigo
 Thanks for the tip.
                                Ed


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 29, 2015)

Ed,

Easiest solution is to add a low density felt plug to the oil cup.  The factory did this on at least the 12" around 1967 on and recommended retrofitting older machines.  Top of the plug should be about .03" below top of cup so that you can fill it until just a little liquid oil is visible on top (with the cap open, of course).  You can buy a sheet of felt and an arch punch and make these, but unless you need a bunch of them or have some other use for the rest of the sheet and the punch, it'll actually be cheaper to buy them from Clausing.

BTW, if your machine actually has sleeve bearings as you wrote, and not Timken bearings, it isn't a 618.  It could be a Craftsman 101.07300 but odds are 100:1 that it's a 101.07301.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ed,   Mine does the same thing.  I put felt in the cups and oil it just before use.  I also keep a paper towel under the headstock to soak up what runs through.  It's been running nicely for over 4 years.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks again, Wa5cab
  I have the felt and the punches, I do a little leather work and my wife sews.  My lathe is a 101.07301, sorry I thought that because it had a 6"swing and 18 between centers that made it a 618.  I have a lot to learn, that is for sure.  Ed


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 30, 2015)

A618fan2
   Thanks will do the same.  When I ever get good enough I might make a set of drip oilers, but by then who knows.  
                                                                               Thanks ED


----------



## jimbob (Jul 23, 2015)

Ed of all trades said:


> I put oil in the oil cups on my 618  with spindle bushings and the next day one was empty an the other had a little in the bottom.  Is this ok? How is it supposed to be? Don't want problems when I finely get this little lathe going.  Thanks Ed





Ed of all trades said:


> I put oil in the oil cups on my 618  with spindle bushings and the next day one was empty an the other had a little in the bottom.  Is this ok? How is it supposed to be? Don't want problems when I finely get this little lathe going.  Thanks Ed


----------



## Round in circles (Jul 24, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Ed,
> 
> Easiest solution is to add a low density felt plug to the oil cup.  The factory did this on at least the 12" around 1967 on and recommended retrofitting older machines.  Top of the plug should be about .03" below top of cup so that you can fill it until just a little liquid oil is visible on top (with the cap open, of course).  You can buy a sheet of felt and an arch punch and make these, but unless you need a bunch of them or have some other use for the rest of the sheet and the punch, it'll actually be cheaper to buy them from Clausing.
> 
> BTW, if your machine actually has sleeve bearings as you wrote, and not Timken bearings, it isn't a 618.  It could be a Craftsman 101.07300 but odds are 100:1 that it's a 101.07301.




I cut up some cheap corn pad plasters the type that have medical grade felt pressure rings on them to get my felts .  To get the right size pads I turned up a mild steel tube to make a simple hollow tube punch & picked the cut wad out with a needle.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 26, 2015)

Round in circles
Thanks will keep that in mind, sounds like a good idea.  Ed


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 26, 2015)

Just be sure that the felt that you use it pretty low density.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks good to know.


----------

